# Carolina Rig



## Gunston (May 10, 2006)

Hi All
Do many of you use the carolina rig and do you find it successful :?:

Chris


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Not used it yet, but am thinking of it for dragging sps through weedbeds in search of lizards


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Yep , works like a charm. 
Especially good for those shifty little critters that sit on the edge of weed beds waiting for a tasty morsal to pop it's head out. We have been pretty slow down here picking these types of techniques , they work well once you get yor technique right.

When you sit back and think about it we have used this rig probably hundreds of times without knowing it. A sinker to a swivel then having bait at the end to swing in a current. Only difference is that you cast and retrive the carolina and it has a plasic at the end.

Nothin could be fina than to use a carolina ( nicely cleaned up i'd say :roll: )


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

apologies for my ignorance, but what is a carolina rig? any links to a picture/diagram?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Davey G said:


> apologies for my ignorance, but what is a carolina rig? any links to a picture/diagram?


Just the standard old bait rig Dave, here's a link locally

http://www.fishraider.com.au/articles/softplastics3/


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

thanks dodge.

well there y'go. I've been using a carolina rig for 25 years and didn't even know it!


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

I fish my Carolina rigs with a glass bead, then a bronze bead and then a glass bead down to the swivel. When the bullet shaped sinker hits the beads with every rod lift you get a nice low frequency click which seems to bring the fish to have a look. The glass and bronze beads are available from US mail order sites as are the bullet weights which are also available locally. I have included a very quick and rough picture done in MS paint.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

Like Davey G i did know what it was but I use this rig for everything livies, strip, yabbies, ive aslo use it with HB's to get them down deep and as long as my leader is load enough ive found it work with no ill effects.........only problen with using it with HB's is ive found you get more snags which you would expect with dragging it along that bottom of a river.


----------



## Fishmatics (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi Guys

I have always hated using a sinker on directly onto my main line - such as the Carolina rig would suggest - how do you prevent the sinker from damaging/chaffing your main line?

Regards


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi Gunston, 
I don't use the carolina when trolling or even in a kayak or boat (except if i want to keep a livey near the bottom), But when i'm beach fishing, Mainly to get the extra weight of a sinker on thier that a jig head can not provide, so my cast will reach the back of the breakers.
You can get bigger sp's that have the weight but they are a bit big for the standard surf fish. Unless i was somewhere that had deep gullies or a steep drop off where i would pick up jew's
But for this its great.
Cheers Dave


----------



## Gunston (May 10, 2006)

Thanks Guys
Sorry I haven't replied earlier but I've been interstate.
I am interested in the Carolina rig or the Texas rig with soft plastics particularly the worm types as it appears (to me at least) to make the action more life like. The Carolina rig seems to have a few variations, but I suppose like most fishing, you keep trying different thing until you find what works.
I am going to give both rigs a try.  
Here's a link for the Texas rig:
http://www.catcherman.com/features/rigg ... portmn.htm


----------

